# le/la COVID-19 - genre



## 2PieRad

Bonjour

Je vois _COVID-19 _parfois au masculin, mais plus souvent au féminin, j'ai l'impression. Parfois on bascule entre les deux genres sur la même page. Par exemple, sur ce site du gouvernement du Canada: Renseignements à l’intention des employés du gouvernement du Canada: maladie à coronavirus (COVID-19) - Canada.ca


> Nous avons tous un rôle à jouer pour réduire les répercussions *du COVID-19*.
> Santé Canada a publié un avis de santé au travail sur* la COVID-19* à l’intention des employés du gouvernement du Canada.
> Si vous avez d'autres questions concernant l'impact de *la COVID-19*



Qu'en pensez-vous? Les pouvoirs suprêmes de la langue française ont-ils encore déterminé le sexe de ce mot nouveau-né?

Merci


----------



## Yendred

Je pense que ça dépend si on parle du _virus_ (masculin) ou de la _maladie/épidémie_ (féminins), mais en France, je l'ai toujours entendu au masculin et jamais au féminin.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

D'autant plus qu'il ne s'agit pas de *la* maladie COVID-19 mais de la maladie *à virus* COVID-19, donc *le* COVID-19.


----------



## 2PieRad

Oui, _virus _et _coronavirus _sont utilisés au masculin, certes. Mais je me demande toujours pourquoi le féminin est favorisé pour COVID-19, même par des sources assez fiables:

Le gouvernement du Québec. Situation du coronavirus (COVID-19) au Québec


> L’Organisation mondiale de la Santé a officiellement déclaré le statut de pandémie pour la COVID-19.
> Au Canada, la COVID-19 représente une menace grave pour la santé et la situation évolue quotidiennement.


TVA nouvelles. EN DIRECT | Les derniers développements sur le coronavirus


> Un nombre «important» de personnes itinérantes sont contaminées par la COVID-19
> ...afin d’éviter les risques de propagation de la COVID-19.


Société Radio Canada Coronavirus : la situation en Ontario | Dossier | Radio-Canada.ca


> Un agent de contrôle qui travaille à l’aéroport Pearson de Toronto est atteint de la COVID-19.


Les transporteurs aériens importants du Canada Mises à jour sur la COVID-19
Coronavirus (COVID-19)


> Mises à jour sur la COVID-19
> En raison de la COVID-19, nous avons ajusté notre offre de service en vol.



Même l'OMS sur son site international l'utilise au féminin:
Nouveau coronavirus (2019-nCoV)


> Le Directeur général de l’OMS appelle les dirigeants du G20 à lutter contre la COVID-19
> 
> L’OMS, la Fondation pour les Nations Unies et leurs partenaires créent le premier fonds de solidarité pour la lutte contre la COVID-19
> Déclaration conjointe CCI–OMS: Le secteur privé lance un appel sans précédent pour enrayer la COVID-19‎



Je pense que dans plusieurs de ces exemples, il est évident qu'on fait référence au _virus _et non à la _pandémie/la maladie. _


----------



## Maître Capello

Erebos12345 said:


> pourquoi le féminin est favorisé pour COVID-19, même par des sources assez fiables


On remarquera que ce sont des sources essentiellement canadiennes. En Europe, le terme est presque toujours masculin, mais en fait à tort par confusion avec _virus_ et _coronavirus_, qui eux sont bien masculins. On rappellera en effet ici que le « D » de _COVID-19_ est mis pour _maladie_ (_disease_ en anglais), qui est bien féminin. On devrait donc bien dire _*le* coronavirus_, mais _*la* COVID-19_, qui ne sont d'ailleurs pas du tout synonymes. Il est en effet inapproprié de parler de COVID-19 si l'on parle du virus ; c'est uniquement la maladie.

Voir d'ailleurs la définition de l'OMS :


> *Qu’est-ce que la COVID-19 ?*
> La COVID-19 est la maladie infectieuse causée par le dernier coronavirus qui a été découvert.


----------



## Bezoard

En France, on utilise majoritairement le masculin, conformément à nos habitudes en matière d'importation de mots venant de l'anglais, quand ils n'ont pas un genre évident.  Presque personne ne sait ce que veut dire cofid-19, qui arrive comme un ovni dans le monde des mots français ; ceux qui savent que le mot dominant dans lappellation anglaise est "disease" -- ils sont rares -- savent aussi qu'en français nos grandes maladies épidémiques peuvent très bien être au masculin : le typhus, le choléra,  le sida,... face à la grippe et à la peste.


----------



## OLN

Le virus responsable de *la* COVID-19 s'est appelé *le* 2019-nCoV (n pour nouveau) puis *le* SARS-CoV-2, parfois abrégé nCoV ou CoV2.

Je pense aussi que la majorité des personnes ne savent pas ce COVID est un acronyme anglais et ce que signifie le D. Il n'aurait pourtant pas été difficile pour les journalistes et autres responsables de la propagation des termes de distinguer virus causal et maladie déclarée.


----------



## Nanon

Bezoard said:


> En France, on utilise majoritairement le masculin, conformément à nos habitudes en matière d'importation de mots venant de l'anglais


Et aussi conformément aux usages dès lors que le genre n'est pas évident : _le _choléra, _le _zika...


----------



## Mai10six

Ne pas perdre de vue que COVID est un acronyme hybride, formé à la fois de deux syllabes CO-VI et d'une lettre initiale D, les deux syllabes étant assez transparentes en français (COrona, VIrus), au contraire de la dernière Disease, les deux syllabes initiales cannibalisant de surcroît l'ensemble du terme. Il n'est donc pas étonnant qu'en français, l'acronyme prenne le masculin, le locuteur cherchant généralement dans l'acronyme le repère le plus évident, ici  le masculin virus.
Ne pas chercher cependant une règle absolue; après tout, le sigle HLM est connu de tous, assez transparent quant au mot racine _Habitation _(féminin), mais la grande majorité des gens l'emploie au masculin: un HLM, "mon HLM" disait Renaud dans une chanson, probablement par contamination avec sa nature de logement (masculin)


----------



## Maître Capello

Je crois surtout que c'est la confusion entre les différents termes qui est à l'origine du masculin en Europe. Ils sont en effet très souvent employés l'un pour l'autre, à tort et à travers, ce qui a mené la plupart des gens et en particulier les journalistes à penser à tort que _COVID-19_ était synonyme de _coronavirus_ (lequel est bien entendu masculin, contenant le mot _virus_).


----------



## danielc

Il y a 20 minutes RFI a parlé *du* COVID-19.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Les soignants que je connais en parlent aussi au masculin : le terme _*D*isease_ (_maladie_, en anglais) n'étant pas connu de la plupart des Français, il passe inaperçu, comme l'a signalé Mai (au message # 9).





> les deux syllabes initiales cannibalisant de surcroît l'ensemble du terme.


----------



## OLN

Cette mise au point du 19 mars 2020 Doit-on dire «le» ou «la» Covid-19 ? n'a pas été suivie d'effet, puisque le journal Libération lui-même titre "A Dakar, le Covid-19 menace les enfants des rues",  "Pour la fin de mandat, le Covid dicte ses lois" ou encore "Quand connaîtra-t-on les résultats des premiers essais de traitements contre le Covid-19 en France ? ".

On peut en vouloir aux médias, mais je me dis que c'était presque inévitable, tant le public a été soulagé qu'on lui offre si vite un acronyme qui lui évite d'avoir à prononcer les cinq syllabes de _coronavirus_.
Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas la seule maladie qu'on désigne spontanément par le masculin : un Alzheimer à la place de la maladie d'Alzheimer, l'Ebola (masc.) à la place de la maladie à virus Ebola par métonymie (ici, on lit " Cause de la maladie à virus Ebola : Comme son nom l'indique, l'Ebola est causé par un virus").

P.S. : Je peux témoigner que la confusion entre COVID et coronavirus a largement contaminé les hôpitaux (entend p.ex. "le frottis a révélé que le patient est COVID positif"), alors que CoV est tout aussi concis.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Il me semble que, quand on dit - en parlant d'une personne - « *un* Covid / *un* Alzheimer » c'est, par ellipse, « *un malade* atteint de... » ; c'est du moins ainsi que je l'entends (que je l'ois et que je le comprends).


----------



## Bezoard

Mais on lit très souvent "atteint(e) d'un Alzheimer".
"atteinte d'un alzheimer" - Google Search


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

J'ai suivi cet après-midi et ce soir les infos avec attention, j'ai lu les dépêches et les articles rédigés, partout c'est le masculin qui est utilisé : *le* COVID, *le* CoViD, *le* virus COVID, *la* maladie *du* COVID (sic !).


----------



## OLN

Bezoard said:


> Mais on lit très souvent "atteint(e) d'un Alzheimer".


Oui, c'est bien la maladie du même nom qu'on désigne au masculin quand on dit "Il souffre d'*un* Alzheimer avancé", "l'Ebola est caus*é* par un virus" ou encore "le traitement *du* Lyme" (document du CNRS, source).

Assimiler par métonymie le patient à sa maladie est autre chose. Ca se fait à la rigueur de manière confidentielle dans le jargon des personnels (_Amenez tout de suite l'appendicite en salle d'op !)_, mais il est impensable de dire une chose aussi irrévérencieuse que  "J'ai vu en consultation un Alzheimer adressé par ... / accompagné de son mari" ou "On a donné des antalgiques à la fracture du fémur".


----------



## Bezoard

L'Académie vient de se fendre d'un communiqué, bien tardif, recommandant "la" covid 19 (sans trait d'union, d'ailleurs).
Le covid 19 ou La covid 19 | Académie française


----------



## Locape

Le problème qu'on arrive après la bataille, même si la guerre est toujours en cours, c'est que tout le monde ou presque, a déjà pris l'habitude de dire le Covid-19, sauf apparemment au Québec, donc leur communiqué ne va pas changer grand chose. Je remarque juste que l'Office de la langue française au Québec, quelque soit son nom, a donné son avis sur la question il y a bien longtemps. Quant à moi, je continuerai de dire le Covid-19, comme "le" virus, parce que le D de disease n'est pas le M de maladie.


----------



## danielc

Au bulletin de RFI à 18 h heure de Paris aujourd'hui, on a beaucoup parlé de cette maladie. RFI disait seulement _le coronavirus_, à plusieurs reprises. On évite donc le problème épineux du genre de COVID!


----------



## Nanon

Le problème, c'est que cette solution n'est pas très rigoureuse, car on ne souffre pas du coronavirus ou du bacille de Koch, mais du / de la COVID-19 ou de la tuberculose. Et RFI n'est pas la seule à l'avoir, ce problème...


----------



## jekoh

Le problème n'est pas spécialement épineux, le genre masculin l'a emporté, sauf peut-être au Canada.


----------



## ph_l

jekoh said:


> /.../ le genre masculin l'a emporté, sauf peut-être au Canada.


pas si sûr: dans le poste,  j'entends régulièrement parler de *la* Covid-19. Dans la rue, c'est moins vrai, mais quitte à lancer une croisade, je préfère que les gens fassent plutôt l'effort de porter un masque...


----------



## Nanon

Mise à jour pendant le couvre-feu : 


> La situation sanitaire continue de se dégrader en France et le virus est toujours dangereux pour nous et nos proches. Il est impératif de rester vigilant face à l’épidémie de la Covid-19.
> Source : Ministère de l'Intérieur - Attestations de déplacement


Donc ici, pour une fois, c'est le féminin qui l'emporte. Dont acte. Mais la place Beauvau aurait pu se passer de l'article dans _l'épidémie de Covid-19_ .


----------



## Stéphane89

Sept mois plus tard, je trouve ce féminin toujours aussi dissonnant même si on l'entend (un peu) plus qu'avant.


----------



## Locape

Oui, je continue de dire 'le Covid-19', parce que j'en ai pris l'habitude et que je suis du genre têtue ! 😊


----------



## Nanon

Suite du roman-feuilleton de l'Académie française : le genre du mot _covid _n'a pas fait l'objet d'un débat. Encore un déni de démocratie... 


> La décision sur la féminisation de « la » Covid a [...] été prise par Mme Carrère d’Encausse(1) seule, en majesté, « à la soviétique »(2), sans que les Académiciens ne soient invités à en discuter. « Elle décide de tout avec ses agrégés », ironise un académicien qui conteste l’autoritarisme et le peu de démocratie « du » Secrétaire perpétuel.


(1) Hélène Carrère d'Encausse est le Secrétaire perpétuel de l'Académie française. Je dis bien _le_, car elle s'oppose absolument à ce que son titre soit féminisé.
(2) Il s'agit d'une pique. Hélène Carrère d'Encausse est politologue et historienne, spécialiste de l'histoire de la Russie, conservatrice et même franchement marquée à droite .



> Le président Macron parle « de la crise du Covid », tant des formules comme « la crise de la Covid » ou « au temps de la covid » l’isolerait de l’opinion. Les ministres basculent dans le même sens pour éviter d’apparaître parisiens et élitistes et la RATP a rétabli ses messages contre « le » Covid 19.


C'est vrai à l'oral, dans les allocutions présidentielles ou ministérielles, mais pas toujours dans les écrits et sur les sites gouvernementaux (cf. l'exemple que j'ai donné dans le post 24 sur les attestations : il provient du site du Ministère de l'Intérieur).

Source des deux citations : À l’Académie française on refuse toujours la féminisation des mots… sauf pour "la" Covid (France Culture). L'article vaut la lecture, si le sujet vous intéresse.


----------



## swift

Nanon said:


> le genre du mot _covid _n'a pas fait l'objet d'un débat.


Biz (Sébastien Fréchette) avait bien raison de dire qu’il serait déraisonnable d’accepter mordicus les avis de ces « vieilles perruques » qui décident arbitrairement de ce qui constitue le bon usage.


----------



## Nanon

Les « vieilles perruques » étaient toutes confinées  (quand on vous dit que ce virus est dangereux...). Mais sans défendre l'institution, il y a des académiciens dont le langage ne sent pas la naphtaline, comme par exemple Danièle Sallenave ou Dany Laferrière. Cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont écoutés, surtout s'il n'y a pas de discussion... Et avec un tel mode de fonctionnement, _le covid _a du mal à passer.

Pendant ce temps, les implacables correcteurs du _Monde _s'en tiennent farouchement au masculin :


> Vous souvenez-vous de cette recommandation, en plein confinement, d’universitaires suisses et français au sujet de la lutte contre la propagation du Covid 19 ?
> Source : Covid-19 et tutoiement : une blague devenue réalité - Blog des correcteurs du Monde : _Langue sauce piquante_


----------



## swift

Oui, Dany Laferrière participait à la même série de reportages que Biz et il était évidemment moins réactionnaire.  Je me souviens aussi que Henriette Walter affirmait que la Commission terminologique (qui a précédé l’actuelle Commission d’enrichissement, etc.) proposait souvent des solutions bien meilleures que celles avancées dans les demandes d’avis.


----------



## danielc

Peut-être que M. Laferrière préfère le féminin étant Canadien?


----------



## Nanon

danielc said:


> Peut-être que M. Laferrière préfère le féminin étant Canadien?


Peut-être que oui mais on n'en sait rien : il n'a même pas pu en discuter, puisqu'il n'y a pas eu de débat...


----------



## Nicomon

Longtemps plus tard...

Il ne reste plus qu'à espérer qu'un vaccin efficace en viendra à bout avant qu'il y ait consensus sur le genre.    

En tant que québécoise, je n'étonnerai personne en écrivant que je dis  *le*_ coronavirus _mais  *la*_ covid-19_.
Comme je dis _la grippe, la rougeole, la varicelle_.

Extrait de cette page de la BDL (c'est moi qui souligne) : COVID-19


> On constate une hésitation dans le genre attribué au terme _COVID-19_, probablement à cause de la confusion entre la dénomination du virus (_SRAS-CoV-2_, masculin) et celle de la maladie (_COVID-19_, féminin). Les sigles étrangers prennent généralement le genre qu'aurait en français le mot de base qui les compose (voir, à ce sujet, l'article de la Banque de dépannage linguistique intitulé _Déterminant devant le sigle_).
> En vertu de cette règle, _COVID-19 _est de genre féminin, car dans la forme longue du terme français, _maladie à coronavirus 2019_, le mot de base est _maladie_.


----------



## Locape

Je me demande surtout pourquoi on a choisi un nom anglais au lieu de le franciser, comme 'la covim' par exemple. On dit bien SRAS en français, et pas SARS, le Sida et pas Aids.


----------



## Nicomon

Faudrait dire  _la m(a)covi_ pour vraiment franciser.    Parce que  «_ la coronavirus maladie_ », c'est tout aussi franglais.


----------



## Locape

C'est vrai, mais alors on a une maladie qui a un nom qui ressemble à une danse de l'été ! Difficile de la prendre très au sérieux !


----------



## danielc

Un certain désaccord entre messieurs Robert et Larousse...

"Le" ou "la" Covid? Pour le dictionnaire "Le Robert", le mot est plutôt masculin


> "Le Robert", l'un des deux grands dictionnaires commerciaux en France, estime dans son édition 2022 que le mot "covid" s'écrit avec une minuscule et qu'il est plutôt masculin. […]
> 
> *Plus correct en féminin pour le Larousse*
> Son genre grammatical fait l'objet d'hésitations en français. Pour "le Robert", il est "masculin ou féminin", donc plus fréquemment masculin, alors que pour le Larousse, il est "féminin ou masculin": plus correct en féminin, mais masculin chez de nombreux locuteurs.
> 
> Dans sa présentation du dictionnaire 2022, "Le Robert" estime que "c'est l'usage qui fait loi. Si le féminin est adopté au Canada francophone, le masculin est pour l'instant majoritaire en France, où l'avis de l'Académie française a été rendu tardivement, alors que le masculin était déjà bien implanté".


----------



## Nicomon

Extrait du texte que danielc a mis en lien


> Son genre grammatical fait l'objet d'hésitations en français. Pour "le Robert", il est "masculin ou féminin", donc plus fréquemment masculin, alors que pour le Larousse, il est "féminin ou masculin": plus correct en féminin, mais masculin chez de nombreux locuteurs. Dans sa présentation du dictionnaire 2022, "Le Robert" estime que "c'est l'usage qui fait loi. Si le féminin est adopté au Canada francophone, le masculin est pour l'instant majoritaire en France, où l'avis de l'Académie française a été rendu tardivement, alors que le masculin était déjà bien implanté".


Et si on clique sur le lien l'Académie française dans la citation, on obtient :
"LE" COVID OU "LA" COVID? L'ACADÉMIE FRANÇAISE TRANCHE POUR LE FÉMININ​
J'aime bien l'explication de la BDL citée au post 33.


----------



## Michelvar

En France, les média, qui faisaient l'effort de suivre l'avis de l'Académie et de pousser le féminin, jettent de plus en plus l'éponge, et se mettent aussi de plus en plus au masculin.


----------



## Bezoard

Les médias avaient d'abord largement utilisé le masculin, avant que l'Académie ne rende son avis tardif, et il est exact qu'à mon grand étonnement, ils ont fait un notable effort pour employer le féminin, une fois l'avis rendu, mais malgré tout de manière toujours minoritaire. Il faudrait faire des statistiques pour se rendre compte de l'évolution de l'usage en temps réel. Je n'ai pas l'impression d'une débandade des derniers bastions du féminin ! L'a-t-on observé dans des grands journaux ?


----------



## Michelvar

Il est en effet délicat de donner une tendance juste à parti de mes quelques lectures. En regardant vite fait sur leurs sites respectifs ce matin, Le Monde, La Provence, Les Echos, Le Parisien, L'OBS sont au masculin, tandis que Le Figaro semble résister.
Mais il faudrait une étude sérieuse.
Y a-t-il un Master Journalisme ou Lettres en quête d'un sujet de mémoire dans la salle?


----------



## Maître Capello

En matière de néologismes, je rejoins la philosophie du _Robert_ : c'est l'usage qui fait loi.

Si le féminin a pu paraître plus logique au début, force est de constater qu'il n'a jamais été vraiment adopté en Europe. Je n'emploie donc pour ma part plus que le masculin, trouvant ridicule de vouloir aller à contre-courant. Dans la presse écrite ou télévisée européenne, le masculin est nettement majoritaire.


----------



## jekoh

On remarque d'ailleurs, parmi les gens qui disent _*la* covid,_ que beaucoup parlent aussi d'_*un* covid lon*g*_, comme dans cet article : COVID long : état des lieux avec un an de recul


----------



## Yendred

jekoh said:


> On remarque d'ailleurs, parmi les gens qui disent _*la* covid,_ que beaucoup parlent aussi d'_*un* covid lon*g*_


Exact. On n'entend jamais _COVID long*ue*_ !


----------



## Bezoard

On ne l'entend pas, mais on le lit !
Covid longue : quels sont les symptômes les plus fréquents ?
"covid longue" - Google Search


----------



## Nicomon

Je trouve terriblement laid de dire  c_ovid long_ ou _longue_  pour le _syndrome post-covid. _

Je préfère: c_ovid longue durée.      _


----------

